# What is best type of hair for Senegalese Twists?



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good type of hair for senegalese twists?  I'm thinkin i might try an install over this looooong holiday break.  I've watched a crap load of vids and what not and it just seemed that they twisted to the ends, is that all it takes to hold em in place so they dont unravel?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

I like the 2 for 5 kanekalon hair it gives a nice silky look and its really light and bouncy

I was considering putting my hair in senegalese twists over the break too but my birthday is right around the corner and I like my hair out for my birthday so I'll prolly do em for January.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 23, 2009)

Regular old kanekalon, $2 a pack. I usually get three packs because there is always this teeny tiny section that two packs can't cover. I am thinking about doing my 3rd set sometime this winter. Matter of fact, I was going to do them this weekend, but my mom didn't want to get a Dominican blowout by herself so she paid for me to go with her.

I burn mine at the end because they do not stay like kinky twists when I do them. You can also do the hot water thing I think, but I haven't tried it on kanekalon.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with the other ladies..3 packs Kanekalon works fine. And you can definitely use hot water at the ends. I have had them done twice professionally with that method. I attempted to self-install in the spring and only finished half of my hair (Hence the hat in the attached pic..lol) I got lazy...I may try some over the long weekend, as well.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

Opps forgot to add: When I complete my self-install, I always braid in meduim sections and dip the bottom half in hot water, that secures them and it also gives it a cute wavy effect

I was never comfortable with burning anything even close to my hair plus way back when when I used to go to African salons they used to do the same as well. I also hate the look and feel of burned extension ends.


----------

